# Twinstar and Finnex LEDs



## Bercey

Just curious if anyone has any experience importing these lights into Canada?

I'd love to get either set, but curious as to the duties/taxes that would be applied at the boarder.

Or, if anyone knows of any supplier in Canada for either, but my searching for one has come up empty. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21

I've been looking into getting one of these as well. I don't think they sell them in Canada, but I'm sure the US has them


----------



## Octavian

I bought my finnex planted 24/7 led light from the US using eBay. Seller name was ronsfish. No hassles.


----------



## Bercey

Octavian said:


> I bought my finnex planted 24/7 led light from the US using eBay. Seller name was ronsfish. No hassles.


Not even at the border? No duties? Was it shipped USPS? Most of the time they just hand it over to Canada Post without any inspection.

I would imagine that purchasing from a retail site would cause a declaration at the border.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Hodges

*Try Chihiros*

I've never tried importing Twinstar or Finnex lights, but I WOULD recommend a very similar light, probably as good as the Twinstar, better than Finnex. 
http://www.hinterfeld.com/new-chihi...arium-colorful-led-lamp-25-50w-light-30-60cm/
Dimmable and everything. Somewhere between $70-$110 depending on length. They've only heard great reviews, and PAR rating is fantastic!
These will be my next lights for a 60cm tank.


----------



## Ryan s

Nice find, this light looks great and way cheaper the the ADA, twinstar etc. Definitely look into getting one for my 60p



Dylan Hodges said:


> I've never tried importing Twinstar or Finnex lights, but I WOULD recommend a very similar light, probably as good as the Twinstar, better than Finnex.
> http://www.hinterfeld.com/new-chihi...arium-colorful-led-lamp-25-50w-light-30-60cm/
> Dimmable and everything. Somewhere between $70-$110 depending on length. They've only heard great reviews, and PAR rating is fantastic!
> These will be my next lights for a 60cm tank.


----------



## Ryan s

Nice find, this light looks great and way cheaper the the ADA, twinstar etc. Definitely look into getting one for my 60p



Dylan Hodges said:


> I've never tried importing Twinstar or Finnex lights, but I WOULD recommend a very similar light, probably as good as the Twinstar, better than Finnex.
> http://www.hinterfeld.com/new-chihi...arium-colorful-led-lamp-25-50w-light-30-60cm/
> Dimmable and everything. Somewhere between $70-$110 depending on length. They've only heard great reviews, and PAR rating is fantastic!
> These will be my next lights for a 60cm tank.


----------



## appak

I've ordered finnex from amazon, no problems. Have to order from the US site since from what i recall the power adapter is not UL / Csa certified. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## clambier

*finnex*

Hi have 2 finnex lights that i bought a different times from amazon. i had them shipped to a company called usaddress inc that is just over the border and then i went and picked them up. both times i decalred i was bringing back and was let through without having to pay duty.


----------



## infolific

Dylan Hodges said:


> They've only heard great reviews, and PAR rating is fantastic!


Can you share the PAR data you've come across? I found some, but while 35 PAR at 16" is good, I'm not sure I'd call it fantastic. I'm hoping I found data for a different model or an old model.


----------



## clambier

infolific said:


> Can you share the PAR data you've come across? I found some, but while 35 PAR at 16" is good, I'm not sure I'd call it fantastic. I'm hoping I found data for a different model or an old model.


here is a copy of the email from howard at finnex. it talks about a 30" 24/7 and a 48 24/7 se
Hi Chris

Thank you for contacting us with your question. Here are the spec for the 2 light fixtures. Please note: The Planted Plus SE have the 660nm red and our meter can not read the 660nm spectrum. The SE PAR values should be higher than the reading i took. Sorry for the inconvenience.

KL-30 48 SE

Wattage: 29.3W 46.0W

PAR @ 18" 44 47
12" 69 69

Lumen @ 18" 2300 2390 
12" 3620 3360

Regards,

Howard


----------



## infolific

clambier said:


> here is a copy of the email from howard at finnex


Thanks, but my question was actually for Dylan regarding the Hinterfeld lights.


----------



## Dylan Hodges

*Chihiros RGB PAR*



infolific said:


> Thanks, but my question was actually for Dylan regarding the Hinterfeld lights.


This is about the only PAR data I can find from the UKAPS forum. He did mention that the PAR meter used is not very accurate. And I believe distance is in CM
So:
Apparently without the diffuser on..

4" - 226mmol
8" - 120mmol
12" - 71mmol
15" - 47mmol

So basically it's a great unit for nano tanks (For the price).
I would use it on any tank taller than 12" without getting a second unit (Which isn't a bad option considering the low price feature)/

You also get a dimmer
I literally JUST ordered mine two days ago (September 22nd).


----------



## silvionitto1

I bought 2 finnex 24/7 for my 6' tank best lights ever not only for plants, but the fish attitude changes completely, more calm and beautiful

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------

